# Talked to a girl without creeping her out!



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey everyone,

Today I went to a Spanish-language meetup where there were more than a dozen people who gathered together at a restaurant to talk Spanish. I was sitting across from a woman and managed to have a pretty good conversation with her. And the good thing is that most of the negative body-language signs that I look for weren't there with her! She didn't give me one-word answers, she didn't look at different places while I was talking, she didn't cross her arms, didn't look too uncomfortable, and also asked me questions back instead of the often one-way conversations I have with most women. Unfortunately since I only look for negative signs and not positive signs when communicating with people, I don't know if she would actually be interested in me or not, just that I didn't creep her out or make her hate me.

So I'm really proud of that, plus I even got her number! (I asked, "What are you doing next week? I was wondering if you'd have some free time to hang out some time. ... Can I have your number?") Now to determine what to do with it. hehe

Hurray for me! :boogie


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Good work! Call me crazy, but I think you have to call her??


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

El Excellente.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome work, vicente!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice job, Vince. You should probably give her a call.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I tried calling her today, she didn't answer 

What should I say? Ask her out?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

vicente said:


> I tried calling her today, she didn't answer
> 
> What should I say? Ask her out?


Hmmm... you should probably be the judge of that. If you just phrased it like wanting to casually "hang out" in your first conversation, I'd probably keep it casual. I'm guessing that most women wouldn't want to be led to believe something is casual and then be surprised to find themselves on a date or something.

That's just me though. You were actually with her, so you probably have a better idea than I do concerning what she was interested in.


----------

